# Would you take this delivery job ?



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.

400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.

$15 cash per hour and $5 per delivery. 15-20 deliveries on average.

You keep all tips and get one free meal a day.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Not if I have to clean the restaurant, and be someone's employee. Otherwise, it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You don't have to do anything except fold pizza boxes to keep them ready to go.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I would take it. Give it 3 months too see how I like it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I mean it sounds like 30-40$ an hour consistently. That's way better than the app gigs unless you're already in a really good paying market.


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

Cash per hour? You're not on their books, are you? One accident and kiss your a$$ good bye.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

colamacy said:


> Cash per hour? You're not on their books, are you? One accident and kiss your a$$ good bye.


Why? You can get commercial insurance. And if you're on a personal policy you would never admit to being on the job if you were at fault in a mishap.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


I'd say yes. I did this exact type of setup back in the day. Did very well for what it was. Cash is king.

Italian place. Friend's family owned it. Mom was off-the-boat Cuban, dad was off-the-boat Sicilian. Talk about loud arguments.










For @Lissetti 

Dad had a thriving bookie business going. Phones rang constantly Sundays and Mondays during football season but very little food was ordered. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## colamacy (Oct 25, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Why? You can get commercial insurance. And if you're on a personal policy you would never admit to being on the job if you were at fault in a mishap.


The offer is for him to be off the books meaning no taxes, no record. Why then get an expensive commercial insurance for such an offer???


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


In a heartbeat


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> *$15 cash per hour *and $5 per delivery. 15-20 deliveries on average.


I didn't realize "the family" was this far north.😜











Let's see.....🤔 A chance to work off the books and get free food!! 
If this was America I'd say where do I sign up? But as a good AmeriCAN, I'm gonna have to pass.
I'm a good Badger Justin! 😘

But I would like to know where here to get hole-in-the-wall pasta and gravy. Its been a while...😋


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber eats is about the same plus you get the flexibility uber eats is about 20 an hour after gas and they give you car insurance.....not everyone wants to be on call


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> But I would like to know where here to get hole-in-the-wall pasta and gravy. Its been a while...😋


Oh yeah, she used the word "gravy"! My wife looks down her nose at me if I accidentally call it sauce.

Seriously though, not a bad offer at all if you can count on getting the 15 deliveries a day and folks actually tip. If this were my main thing I would probably take it but as a part timer that would conflict with my 9-5 and mental health.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> You don't have to do anything except fold pizza boxes to keep them ready to go.


Right.

That is what they tell you upfront.

Be prepared to clean bathrooms with a toothbrush


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


If I use the low end estimate of 15 deliveries per shift, You’d be making $150 per 5 hour shift before tips. $900 a week ($46,800 a year untaxed and under the table) for 30 hours of work per week. On top of that you will still have plenty of room to work your other side hustles outside of that 5 hour window if you’d like.

This deal seems too good to be true


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


Most round table pizzas pay $18 an hour and $3 per delivery and you use their car. But besides that no because he is trying to beat the system no workman’s comp no unemployment insurance and you are taking all the risk.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Pizza mainly, and/or the typical lasagna, spaghetti, steak, chicken dinner type of delivery. Family owned, one location, for 20 years, etc. Super nice people too.
> 
> 400 - 900 PM 6 days a week. Weather goes from +30 in summer to -30 in winter for 3-4 months.
> 
> ...


That's good pay..what city?


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> That's good pay..what city?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Buff69 said:


> That's good pay..what city?


A cold one


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

That job just does not compete with Uber Eats where you get incredibly lucrative offers like this one I got today:


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The deal is real.

It's my local pizza joint in Canada.

I don't want to work nights though because my spouse of 20 years might have something to say about it 

Risk is minimal as you get insurance for it. Delivery drivers in my market do not get robbed.

30 years ago, I delivered za for 4 years straight, until 200 AM, for 6 days a week.........it's a good gig if you can have free nights.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> That job just does not compete with Uber Eats where you get incredibly lucrative offers like this one I got today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 653478



Bet you cracked your screen since you couldn't accept. that one, fast enough... 😂


----------

